# is it me or is acidrod slow?



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

i order some blanks sunday and have called and email and they always tell me next day.... Does anyone else get piss poor services from them?


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I ordered a reel seat and thread from them. Didn't have one bit of a problem with them


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*my last order for 2 blanks*

Smooth as silk


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I think if they have it in stock it is ussually pretty fast but it seems the few times I have ordered they were always missing something. I still never received some guides that were back ordered over a year ago. Their prices are good though so I guess it is what is more important to you. I just build for myself and have no deadlines so saving some money works for me.


----------



## Slingblades (Apr 5, 2007)

No problem on my last order about a week ago.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Never had any problems; my orders always went out when they said it would.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I order from them a lot and I never had any problems with them except when something is out of stock. They just forgot about the order unless you call them and remind them about it. I think they just need a better system to deal with partial orders. Every time I communicate with them they are always helpful and wanting to do the right thing.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Never had a problem.
Order on Saturday and the stuff was at my door Thrusday...
Great bunch of people!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Never had any issues either. They've always been Johnny on the spot.


----------

